# WOW....youngdon passes the 11,000 mark



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Man Don, seems like we just talked about you hitting the 10,000, keep'em coming....


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Congratulations Don.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Don..... do you sleep? Way to go man!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thank you gentlemen !

I sleep all the time...I'm sleeping right now as a matter of fact.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Wow, thanks for edumicating all of us and sharing your wealth of info ! Congrats and here's to 20,000.....LOL


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Congrats, Don!!! You're the first to hit the magic mark where we reset your post count to zero. Good luck getting back up there buddy!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Do your worst !!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

bones44 said:


> Wow, thanks for edumicating all of us and sharing your wealth of info ! Congrats and here's to 20,000.....LOL


Thank you Tom.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

According to the files I keep this is actually the longest its taken you to do the last 1000 out of all of them. Congrats. of coarse is still as always -- contribution is above and beyond.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Geez I remember 5000 not too long ago, ok quit posting and hunt then post--------some pics LOL, heck we would settle for ten of those LOL. You gotta have bandaids on your fingertips, take a pic of that.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

hassell said:


> According to the files I keep this is actually the longest its taken you to do the last 1000 out of all of them. Congrats. of coarse is still as always -- contribution is above and beyond.


Thank you Rick, Yes i've slowed down a bit..i type everything myself now...no more dictation to the buxom blond....

I appreciate your kind words sir !


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Antlerz22 said:


> Geez I remember 5000 not too long ago, ok quit posting and hunt then post--------some pics LOL, heck we would settle for ten of those LOL. You gotta have bandaids on your fingertips, take a pic of that.


No bandaids...bandaids are for wimps.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Congrats--YD-------sb*


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks Skip !


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Tricky guy has just racked up 6 more posts just with this thread alone. NOW i know how he does it!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Chris Miller said:


> Tricky guy has just racked up 6 more posts just with this thread alone. NOW i know how he does it!!


Thank you !

My mother taught me manners...and slapped the sh!t out of me if i didn't exercise them properly !


----------



## Patty (Dec 11, 2011)

Congrats!!! 11,000 and counting!!! thats impressive.... Keep up the good advice....


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

That's funny Don.... My mother raised a fool...... my sister hahahhahahaha!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thank you Patty !



itzDirty said:


> That's funny Don.... My mother raised a fool...... my sister hahahhahahaha!


LOL


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

That's hilarious !
Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

My Mother Raised Something but she didnt name him Richard LOL


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Way to go Don !!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thank you Ed.


----------

